# You like relic on your guitar ?



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

You can now extend it to other spheres of your life.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I think auto may have been doing it first?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

BGood said:


> You can now extend it to other spheres of your life.



LOL, yeah that's going to take off.....not.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Do a wrap?


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

What a concept...detailing rust.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Just goes to show, what seems like lunacy in one context is broadly embraced in another.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Uhhh...... check the date today?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I like relic on my guitar, on my jeans. I like the way my hard floors look as they age. I'm considering a distressed looking dining table. But for a car not so much. But since I like to buy brand new cars and drive them in to the ground before I buy a new one, I'd have to say I wouldn't mind all these fake relic cars driving around so that by the time I'm on year 7 or 8 of my car it will look good in the landscape of things. 
And I could also say "All you wanna be aged relic car drivers, I prefer to age my car naturally as each ding and rust spot has a story to tell".


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Paul M said:


> Uhhh...... check the date today?


If I didnt know rat rods existed, I would have.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Budda said:


> If I didnt know rat rods existed, I would have.



Yes, as incredible as it may seem, trying to make expensive new things seem old and beat to shit is not an April fool's joke.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Milkman said:


> Yes, as incredible as it may seem, trying to make expensive new things seem old and beat to shit is not an April fool's joke.


Right on...not an April fools joke.....any month will suffice!🤣


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Paul M said:


> Uhhh...... check the date today?


We got a winner


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

laristotle said:


> Do a wrap?
> View attachment 358149


That is a wrap ? Wow, what an thief deterrent. I want one !


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

loudtubeamps said:


> Right on...not an April fools joke.....any month will suffice!🤣
> View attachment 358159


oh I’ve been relic’ing my hairline for 20 years. Trendy


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Paul M said:


> Uhhh...... check the date today?


We got a winner !


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Rust patina is an actual technique


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

The only relics I like are relics.


----------

